

RT Anchor: I can't be part of network 'that whitewashes' Putin's actions - yiedyie
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/03/05/world/europe/russia-news-anchor-resigns/index.html

======
jbrickley
She just learned this important lesson now?!?! I mean ask yourself, you work
for Russian TV which is state run and managed from the Kremlin... What did you
think was going to happen? It is clearly a propaganda outlet!

~~~
yiedyie
I find now that is not the only one, the other rebel is even stranger, it
seems that it still stands against the intervention and still working for the
network:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knr6VrREZbk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knr6VrREZbk)

Hmmmm, I have mixed feelings about this.

At least on this issue RT is obviously biased, but then it has covered at some
point some interesting stories, but then I am biased too.

------
Karunamon
Journalistic integrity. What a concept!

